# if you could only buy 1 cover.....???????



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I am just curious if you could only buy ONE MORE cover which would you get.  I'm not buying another cover anytime soon but I am just curious if you could only buy one more cover which would it be?  I think for me it would be the wild rose in blue by oberon


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

The next cover I will get is the waterproof, floating M-Edge cover. I spend a lot of summer time on our dock, reading...lots of water, lots of chances for klutzy me to drop it in the lake.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think mine is going to have to be a waterproof cover also.  Not exactly what I'd prefer to get.  I'd love to have something pretty and pink, but since I'm wanting to have some beside the pool, beside the lake time this summer I better make sure my K is well protected.  
There is a purple waterproof case...probably will be that one.
deb


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Did you see that the M-Edge is offered in about 6 colors? Just an FYI....


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd get the Oberon sky dragon in red......when I look at pics I  can practially feel and smell the leather.......really need to stop reading theads like this, lol


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

If I was to get another cover it would be the Oberon Da Vinci in Saddle.  It is stunning!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think it'd have to be the Oberon DaVinci for me too, but I'd want it in a nice rich color like green or wine, maybe just black.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> If I was to get another cover it would be the Oberon Da Vinci in Saddle. It is stunning!!


I'm looking at that one, too!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Oberon Roof of Heaven in sky blue!  Oberons are addictive!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> Did you see that the M-Edge is offered in about 6 colors? Just an FYI....


Thank you. I did not realize that. (Off to check out the M-edge site.)
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd probably get another Oberon. Either in green or caramel.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I would probably go for something so totally decadent, it would ensure no future purchases could ever match it, like:


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Oddly enough, I'm not sure I'd buy another cover at all. I've thought about it, but really, I've tried much of what's out there and for me, nothing is as good as the Noreve sandy vintage I already have. It goes with any skin I could possibly choose, it's got the rail system for the floating look while still keeping the Kindle secure, and it's reasonably comfortable to hold. And I'm not extremely partial to another color, though I've toyed with both the passion vintage and jean vintage as possible options.

I think perhaps because I went through SO many covers and cases already, once I finally settled, I'm pretty comfortable with what I have. It would take something really amazing coming on the market to make me want to make a switch--a lighter Noreve without the "travel wallet" on the inside would be ideal.

Now another BB bag.....that I could see doing! LOL

Edit: OK, I **might** consider this for bathtub use: http://buymedge-px.rtrk.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe a waterproof one for when I am in the hot tub.    Otherwise it would be a red JAVOedge croc flip cover.  I like my blue one.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

If I could only buy one cover, at this point I'd stick with the one I just ordered - the Octo Weave in brown/black.  I've looked at so many cases, I think that at this point I'm satisfied that I've seen just about everything worth seeing up to this point (to my taste.)


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I would probably go for something so totally decadent, it would ensure no future purchases could ever match it, like:


Wow, F!!!!! I'd consider giving up my K1 for a case like this!!!! I love it!!!

Or better yet, a case for my K1! LOL


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I would probably go for something so totally decadent, it would ensure no future purchases could ever match it, like:


Woooow, what a gorgeous case!!!!!! I could almost go for it, if the price wasn't the price of a DX (almost!). When you buy this cover you don't have money for the K anymore !!! Really too bad though 

And F1: you go girl, you ALWAYS find the best stuff everywhere, how DO you do it?? I thought I had seen every accessory that exist for Ks - how sorely wrong !!!!

It does have me drooling though


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I love my purple leather M-Edge Prodigy jacket with the e-luminator 2 light, paired with my decalgirl skin: Monet's Garden @ Giverny; I just ordered the Oberon DaVinci in Saddle to pair with the decalgirl skin "Library" for when I want to change looks; it's magical!; I think my next purchase would be the Guardian by M-Edge, when it comes out this spring.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Jaasy & Neo - You do what every shopaholic does - you do a search then filter to the most expensive (ie. over $200 at Amazon).  Unfortunately for me (at the moment) I have Pernod-Ricard Perrier-Jouet champagne taste and a Bud/Coors/Miller beer budget.  But it all could change tomorrow!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

It would definitely be another Oberon, it that would be a tough decision! I'm thinking Dragonfly Pond in sky blue, Raven in taupe or maybe a special order of Iris in purple, Daffodil in sky blue or Redwing Blackbird in saddle.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmmmm that's a tough one... I still like the looks of the Cole Haan but I wish they'd but a clasp on it to secure the cover. I love my Oberon but it is a bit heavy and there is no clasp to hold it together when I fold the cover back....

So I guess it would be the Noreve that I just can't get out of my head... The travel wallet and the poor CS that I've read of is what stops me.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I have 3 already, but it would be a case they haven't invented yet with the convenience and softness and beauty of the Go but about 5 ozs. lighter.  That is the cover of my dreams!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

My fantasy is a Cole Haan leather cover...not in my budget tho


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been wrestling with this for a while, now.  I was leaning towards Oberon ROH, but ending up ordering a tan (K1) cover from Piel Frama.  I fell in love with it and am anxiously awaiting its arrival.

I've been using my Sapphire blue leather M-Edge for almost a year now and the gray microfiber inside the cover looks pretty grungy, even though I've tried to clean it.  My Mighty Brite left black marks on the cloth, too. The interior of the Piel Frama looks like it won't show the wear as much as the light gray does. I also have a Tuff-Luv's pink leather flip cover.  It's very nice but I don't really love the flip style and rarely use it.


----------

